# Grooming a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?



## Circe (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a CKCS and I'm at a bit of a loss as to how to groom her fur to keep it tidy. I feel like what I'm doing (combing her fur every day, bath every two weeks) isn't enough to keep her from looking unkempt, but I don't think it's so bad we need a profesional groomer either, just some tips. I've tried different combs/brushes and it doesn't seem to make a difference. Anyone else have a CKCS? How do you take care of their fur (how often do you comb it, what kind of comb do you use, do you go to a groomer, etc.?)? Thanks in advance if anyone can help!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have a CKCS, but I do have spaniels and the coat is fairly similar. What issues specifically are you having? Does she just have too much fluff? A Mars Coat King can help get out undercoat, and it will generally help flatten unruly curls and waves. Don't overuse it because it can cut the coat, but it's a good tool. Thinning shears are also great and get take out some bulk to help fur lie flatter and neater.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

elrohwen is right a pair of thinning shears would help, I have cockers (ACS) and I have to use them on the underside between grooming sessions to prevent mats. Right now I have several combs and brushes I use such as a stripper (in summer only) to get rid of the under part since I don't shave them for summer, it is very similar to what elrohwen advised for the undercoat. Two different strait combs, you may not need two since CKCS are not shaved down the back and head. 
You can also look into some grooming sprays that help detangle mats and soften the hair to make it easier to brush and keep mats away.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

"Technically" Cavaliers should not be trimmed (except for the pads)....but unless you are showing your dog, most people trim the feet and feathers to keep them neat. I trim the ears to keep them straight using thinning shears and round nosed scissors. I have recently started trimming the slippers of the feet and they do look better. I still keep the slippers, just make them look neater. Always make sure the pads are trimmed. My dogs' pads can get very hairy in no time!

I LOVE this comb! 000 Buttercomb http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx It combs without pulling.

Be very careful if you use a Coat King...I have one and don't use it. If you are not careful, it can really cut the coat, especially if your dog is lightly coated as some Cavaliers are. I am not a groomer and don't feel comfortable using either the Coat King or stripping knives but I know lots of Cavalier owners who do. If you need to thin out the coat, have a groomer show you how to use them so as not to ruin the coat.

I generally use the shampoos from Chris Christiansen but if I am feeling extra rich...the Isle of Dogs shampoos are wonderful. (Expensive but very nice https://www.iodogs.com/p-269-no-10-evening-primrose-oil-shampoo.aspx) People always comment on how soft my dogs's coats are. I use the Chris Christiansen ICE on ICE leave in conditioner all the time (especially on the feathers if we are going anywhere they can pick up burrs). http://www.chrissystems.com/shampoo...oming-show-dog-cat-leave-in-conditioners.aspx


----------



## Circe (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, it's a case of just too much thick fluff! I think I'm going to look into a groomer after all because a Coat King and thinning shears both sound like good options but I'm not comfortable using them myself! Thanks for the product recommendations, too. Thanks for your input guys, it was very helpful!


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

Proper blowdrying will likely go a long way. If you go with a groomer ask them if they hand dry their dogs or cage dry. Hand drying does a superior job but some groomers don't do it.


----------



## superblade (Dec 19, 2015)

I recommend you try MIU PET deshedding tool. It works well.


----------

